# Rhinestone Font Download for $.99



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

I found this rhinestone font for $.99. Thought I'd share...

2 Inch Rhinestone Font


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

LittleDogy said:


> I found this rhinestone font for $.99. Thought I'd share...
> 
> 2 Inch Rhinestone Font



Yes Bling Art USA - Rhinestone Designs Downloads Stencils Templates Files and Fonts Transfers in SVG EPS PLT has posted some really nice .99 cent designs lately... Definitely worth getting on their mailing list to get email notifications for their specials...

Kevin


----------



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

katruax said:


> Yes Bling Art USA - Rhinestone Designs Downloads Stencils Templates Files and Fonts Transfers in SVG EPS PLT has posted some really nice .99 cent designs lately... Definitely worth getting on their mailing list to get email notifications for their specials...
> 
> Kevin


You're right but today it's a font again so thats good


----------



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

It's a font again today : )

1 Inch Fancy Italic Font


----------



## wonderchic (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for the great tip Can't wait finally try making my own templates


----------



## brndagayle (Oct 29, 2009)

If you like free files, here's another place you can get some free files -- PLUS there is a free font file (well cool numbers anyway).

Rhinestone Templates Made Easy with Easy Stone - Macro

Then, you will want to watch Kevin's video on how to use this cool set of numbers:

Easy Stone


----------



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

brndagayle said:


> If you like free files, here's another place you can get some free files -- PLUS there is a free font file (well cool numbers anyway).
> 
> Rhinestone Templates Made Easy with Easy Stone - Macro
> 
> ...



After what I read here, I won't be buying from Kevin / easy stone....

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t229164.html


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

LittleDogy said:


> After what I read here, I won't be buying from Kevin / easy stone....
> 
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t229164.html


No, Matt Vassallo owns TRW


----------

